# Repashy Morning Wood



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Morning Wood - £9.99

Not only does this have the best product name ever (and a great product description to boot) it is meant to be great for isopods and springtails. 


> Morning Wood
> Xylivore Gel Premix
> 
> Our Super Firm, Long Lasting Formula for Fish that like to Suck Hard Wood.
> ...


i had been using repashy bug burger and my isopods have exploded, i will be ordering this and sharing results.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Looooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> i had been using repashy bug burger and *my isopods have exploded*, i will be ordering this and sharing results.


I`m just having visions of little white woodlice running around the viv exploding like the characters out of the games Worms and Lemmings :lol2:.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been waiting for this to show here,I think the bug burger to be good,but after a small time of use as a feeder it would be prohibitively expensive on a larger scale,I wouldn't use it for springtails,mites love it.But as an addition for young frogs,it might fair better for me.

Allen is a genius no doubt,damn i love his sense of humour too:notworthy: But yeah I'll try it too,I suspect not much better results to be honest Calz,than what I do now,but I think it might be worth having a play with and it might give the iso something I'm not at this time

The best quote has to be " and who doesn't like serving up a portion of mourning wood" I just can't print what I would say after this:lol2:

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

It arrived today, I feed it in its powdered form and mix it about in the iso substrate but I have left a small pile of it under a bit of cork, I will check tomorrow morning to see if it is gone. They wait for the bug burger to go mouldy before tucking in when it is in just left in piles on the surface. 

Obviously results of number increases has to wait a while, but if they are eating more then they are developing quicker. 

Will update tomorrow to see if they have swarmed the food.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Does it come in 'little blue pill' form? :whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Does it come in 'little blue pill' form? :whistling2:


Dude it's from america its gotta be green:gasp:

Calz,a couple of small containers counted woods in each feed one with MW other with normal stuff you use,oh soddit one for BB too,wait six months recount ...sorted,have to be small though mate,not viable otherwise.

As before it's all those trace elements Allen puts in which really interest me. As a side note BB i've been messing with along with a bit of superpig,give 'em some carots like:blush:. Bug burger on any kind of scale for iso is way too expensive,sure they like it but my lot would nail a £10 tub in a week,but as a feeding station for kids which also provides mites and ff maggots,really easily tis looking really good ,ok untill the bloody woodlice eat it all

off topic but If one wants to clobber snails in viv,then check this bug burger stuff out!! It seems more effective than lettuce for snails the draw is so good I think from now on if I ever set up new tanks then bugburger will go in first if one could clobber snails before they ever bred it would save some hassle for dart guys later.

Keep the post coming Calz very interesting all this

cheers mate

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I could use a couple of deli cups and use a mixture of orchid bark and eco earth as subs and feed only the different food. I would count out 15 adults for each, feed for 6 months and recount. 

In my main culture I have them on abg mix excluding charcoal, with some crushed leaves mixed in. I feed them potato, carrot and parsnip peelings and lay down corrugated cardboard. Once every fortnight I churn up the substrate, mix in the half broken down cardboard and mix in some calcium plus (It will go out of date before I use it all) and I mix through about 3 table spoons of bug burger in powdered form. Relay some cardboard and give it a light mist. 

This method has given me what I would consider a booming thriving culture. I haven't seen anyone else's in person to judge it against.



Edit: the third culture can be a 50/50 mix of the two. It would show if either one is lacking in something that the other contains


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

So they hadn't particularly swarmed as such but there was a large amount of woods feeding on it, considering I had only just fed BB about 4 days ago. Early days, seem to be encouraging.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> I could use a couple of deli cups and use a mixture of orchid bark and eco earth as subs and feed only the different food. I would count out 15 adults for each, feed for 6 months and recount.
> 
> In my main culture I have them on abg mix excluding charcoal, with some crushed leaves mixed in. I feed them potato, carrot and parsnip peelings and lay down corrugated cardboard. Once every fortnight I churn up the substrate, mix in the half broken down cardboard and mix in some calcium plus (It will go out of date before I use it all) and I mix through about 3 table spoons of bug burger in powdered form. Relay some cardboard and give it a light mist.
> 
> ...


Calz it would be really useful actually you doing this,but you would need a base(control) I guess to to show product superiority over a "more usual" method, so go 4 cultures. 

One thing I would add to your"main" culture media is rotting wood. Buddy ,to not have what I would see as a primary food source in cultures of woodlice might just be worth investigation. Calz they flock to it,it's my primary method of feeding out actually,cardboard and tapping it oft leads to bits going in viv,where as wood(obviously dependent on state of decay) seems to hold up well . Plus if one wants to find iso in the wild rotten wood is a great place to look.

But I see your reasoning in the experiment,of a very simple culture media,good stuff buddy:notworthy:.

Being me and not having looked further yet,I hope the little guy is ok mate,please for give the off topic,but a hard long day and froggies to look at,i thought I'd slap this in now,afore I forget:blush:

bring it on


Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I forgot to mention I have some smaller cork pieces in there with some pressed cork flats. I find when I feed out from these it is very effective, the cardboard is just obliterated after 2 days. 

I don't know what a "usual" culture food is, would that be dog food biscuits or ready break? 

Men, have a look at my other thread regarding the frogs


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> I forgot to mention I have some smaller cork pieces in there with some pressed cork flats. I find when I feed out from these it is very effective, the cardboard is just obliterated after 2 days.
> 
> *I don't know what a "usual" culture food is, would that be dog food biscuits or ready break? *
> 
> Men, have a look at my other thread regarding the frogs


I'm not sure what 'usual' is, either! In addition to the standard nuked dead leaves, mine get: fish food and pond pellets; the occasional fingerful of cat pellets; nuked mixed vegetables; bits of fruit; cereal, including readybrek. Everything I put in there is in very small quatities, but I don't worry if the food gets mould- the woodlice eat that too.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I started this experiment today

3 cultures each consisting of

950ml unvented deli cup
160 grams tree fern fibre substrate
peat plate on top
25mixed age woodlice 


First culture-Bug Burger
Second Culture-Morning Wood
Third culture-50/50 bug burger and morning wood

i opted against a "control" culture, as i intend on finding which of these two is better, or if a mix is the best. I won't be using these as a sole feeder on my main cultures anyway. 

With my main culture of i'd guess ~750 maybe more, i like to mix through Repashy Ca+ occasionally along with any root veg scraps from roast dinners and i have a large reel of corrugated cardboard that i rip up and place in as well. On top of that, the substrate the woods are on is an ABG mix anyway, just without the charcoal, so they could probably go 2/3 months without any feeding and be just fine.

I will do an update monthly, with visual observations. After 6 months, i will sift through each culture and do my best at counting the amount of woods in each.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I for one will be looking for the results! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Great stuff mate...good for you:no1: and yup so will I

Stu


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

plasma234 said:


> I started this experiment today
> 
> 3 cultures each consisting of
> 
> ...


Nice experiment. Keep me posted, whatever the outcome...............

If this works out well for isopod breeders we can get in larger bags of 454g and 1.8kg which will be much more economical.

Cheers
Nick
Repashy Super Foods : Crested Gecko Diet | Multivitamins & Calcium for reptiles


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to lilly exoctics. Received some great goodies today to keep this experiment going, now there is definite pressure to produce results! :lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

So one month on.

Not too much to really report back. All three cultures have quite a few nymphs running on the upper levels of the substrate, but no clear winner so far. 

Morning wood does go mouldy quicker, so it might provide a better feeder for springs, but as my cultures are just bomb sites I can't test this. 

When I next open my main culture of whites, I will try to grab a photo of them feeding on it. 

Cheers for looking.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i was out by a month or so.. my apologies.

so i have been feeding these 3 tubs when the food runs out, opening the tubs on a daily basis for ventilation and misting if needed. 

BB + MW mixed - ~120 adults 

MW only - ~150 Adults

BB only - Well... i lost count at ~200 adults! i would say in the region of 250-275 

BB showed an incredible result. i cant explain why the mixed culture did so poorly compared to the single food cultures, all tubs have been kept in identical conditions, with identical amounts of substrate (i weighed it out)

all food was fed as a powder, not made into the jelly, maybe the MW would provide a better result if it was made into a jelly but as an immediate feeder powder i would definitely recommend Bug Burger. I use it in my main culture, along with veg scraps and cardboard + leaf litter and that is a buzzing culture, with this result i will continue to use it.


in the future i will be using bug burger mixed with 5% repashy superpig as a feeder station in my o. pumilio cauchero grow out tubs to try and retain the red pigmentation they have as froglets into adulthood. 

a couple of pictures of my main culture






































I would like to say a massive thank you to Lilly Exotics for providing the materials i needed to do this experiment! 


Hopefully this will help anyone out who is struggling to get their white iso pod cultures started :2thumb:


----------

